# what the...



## voodoocat (Apr 4, 2004)

hell caused this?


----------



## motcon (Apr 4, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> hell caused this?



caused what, exactly? too much going on in there.


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 4, 2004)

I thought at first it was a branch but it almost looks like the emulsion cracked or something.  :scratch:


----------



## motcon (Apr 4, 2004)

reticulation perhaps?


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 4, 2004)

Pretty wild, Vood.  I'd agree with Motcon, although all the reticulation I've seen has looked more like a tight pattern of crack all over the neg.  Possibly somehow your film got stressed during development agitation?


----------

